# 86 will not stay running - need help



## 86300zxturbo (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi,

I have an 86 turbo that starts great, and will idle fine, but once I start driving the engine will bog down as if it is not getting fuel or air -- not sure which. There is a popping noise in the front end exhaust when I rev it while it is bogging out. Sometimes the car will run great for 10 minutes and die, but the more I drive it the sooner it dies on me, however, it will always restart right away. I checked the plugs and they seem fine, checked the distributor and rotor button, also fine. I checked the computer and seem to get a code for the ECU, but have not gotten consistent codes when I have ran the diagnostic mode. The boys at the local Nissan dealer are also at a loss since they are too young to have worked on one of these cars in their careers. Please help.


----------



## HollyLover (May 22, 2006)

sounds like either a timing issue or a lean condition. first pull the codes from the ecu and see if the car can tell you whats worng first. the ecu is located behind the pass side kick panel. Take the kick panel off then take the ecu off the mounting bracket and lay it down so you can see the two leds inside the box. turn the ignition on and then turn the screw(gently) to the diagnostic mode. The leds will flash a series of times theres a green and a red led.


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

Might possibly be an exhaust restriction too.


----------



## HollyLover (May 22, 2006)

yes as mwolvin pointed out could also be an exhaut restriction. If so than most likely the catalyic converter will be the culprit there.


----------

